# 2 blow outs in 3 months - any thoughts appreciated



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a Burstner with continental vanco tyres
215/70 R!5 CP - pretty much same as those discussed in some detail on Uncle Norms thread on tyres.
Tyres have been on and off two times to put snow tyres on - and then put back on again this spring (we now have spare rims with snow tyres on)

When put back on in the April this year - drove 5 miles to storage - left there for 3 days - then home to load up.
Parked on drive - about an hour later LOUD EXPLOSION - one of the rear tyres had blown off the rim.
Took this back to trye fitters- they took it off and said steel band had probably broke- there was some superficial damage inside where tyre had been fitted- possibly their fault and they replaced with no haggling - (put on a light truck tyre of same rating).

3 months and 4,000 miles later - we were coming home today from motorhome show - driving at about 55mph - loud bang - pulled over in about quarter of mile onto layby - and a front tyre has blown out.
(i think anyway -looks eaxactly same as last one)
I have looked in detail at pressures and detail on tryes it states 69 psi max - but eleswhere on the tyre it says something about as it is to be used by specialist vehicles - motorhoimes - then these pressures can be increased up to 5.5 BAR ? not sure how high 5.5 BAR is.

On the inside rim of the tyre there is mention of tryes deflating due to low pressures/incorrect fitting and other advice about using specialist fitters - 
I run both back and front just below the max of 69psi and we keep below max axle weights 
My dilema is now - we will still have 2 original tyres left on - can't see how I can be sure these have been fitted OK and will not blow out. 
I will of course go back to tyre dealer and discuss with them - I do not expect them to stand the cost after 3 months - but I do need to uinderstand if there is some underlying problem? 
Any thoughts or advice would be very much appreciated - 
Steve


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

If in doubt, you could always contact Continental technical support department and see if they will investigate.

David


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have just had mine changed to the same tyre so this post does not fill me with confidence.

What load rating are your tyres?Mine are 109 rated,if they are only 3 months old then sidewall deterioration can be ruled out,my thoughts are they have either been fitted incorrectly or they are the wrong load rating.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

just a thought has taking tyres on and off twice weakened sidewalls would,nt have thought so but who knows have had these tyres on both my vans now got 16s on run to max load with no issues, unless theres bad batch about? would certainly contact continental, brother in law is commercial tyre fitter looks after boc,s fleet raves about them

mark


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry for confusion -tyres have been on 3 months but are date stamped 2008 - cam new with van. 

Yes - i thought they could have been weakened by being taken on and off - but you can do this when you get a puncture - and tyres are still fairly new - also I can understand the first blow out being bad fitting - as only been done a short time and no miles - and as vehicle was parked up at the time of blow out then road conditions/speed etc could be ruled out - but latest one today takes some working out if bad fitting is the answer as that was 3 months ago?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I ran one set of Michelins for 11 years. (Naughty I know but...) Only changed one tyre in the last year due to tyrewall cracking, that tyre caught all the sun when parked up. 

So Have a full set of Michelins on the new van.

C.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barney! It sounds like you've been a bit unlucky! 

Personally, speaking for mesen, in my opinion... I think it might be your tyre pressures being too high. I don't know which chassis you are on (3.5 or 4 tonne?) but 5.5bar (80psi) sounds very high, especially when compared to my 47 and 61psi as on Our 3.5t Coral.

I am aware that, at 80psi, the tyre valves need to be metal as rubber ones have a habit of blowing out. Could that be the case with yours?

In your post, you referred to your tyre showing 69psi max. I believe that is for the USA and Canadian markets only. Have a look at the diagram in this link... http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf

I hope you find a happy solution to your woes. :?

Good luck!! :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Blow out*

My first question is, What type of valves are fitted?
Second is, how do you measure this PSIg/Bar?
Third is, where has my bluddy avatar gone again!

TM


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you know defacto that the gauge used to set the pressures is accurate :?: 

D.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to all who have made suggestions - appreciate peoples experience 
In reply to Uncle Norm - they are metal valves - and the valves are still intact - The tyre is not torn or ripped - just blown out to brreak seal - and small bulge on inside tyre wall. 
I check the pressures at the garage with their gauge and double check with my own - little discrepancy - 
I haven't run them at above 69 psi but it is just that I was reading every detail on tyre to try and find out what the problem is - it was then that I noticed this statement saying that you could take them right up to 5.5 BAR - 
I tend to think one blow out is unlucky - two seems to big a coinsidence i think?
Also - with the large variations in pressures dpending on weights - then this seems less likely the cause? 
Does anyone have e-mail contact for Continetal technical dept - it may be worth getting theor views
Thanks
Steve


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

On Uncle Norms suggestion - took another look - tyres manafactured in Germany - made in Ceck republic - so i think 69 psi refers to Europe - worth a second check? though
I measure in psi an djust checked all rooun 66psi in rears and 64 in front - they look about right and feel about right when driving
I will try and get an expalantion from somewhere - no one has suggested rims yet - but I can't see these being faulty

Also couldn't see Teemyobs avatar out there - so can't blame me


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*contacts*

Contact Page Continental UK & Ireland

I would also contact Germany

Continental Reifen - Contact

Bitter


----------



## Hobby2005 (Jul 19, 2010)

Continental has a technical telephone help-line on 0906 3023839, though I believe this has a per-minute charge (50p?) Alternatively, you could try phoning Continental Tyres (UK) at Rugby on 01788 552937. It's also possible to submit an inquiry via the form on Conti's global website (www.conti-online.com) which (if appropriate) will then be forwarded to a specialist at the Rugby Technical Service Department.

As your original tyres are VancoCamper pattern and specifically designed for the rigours of motorhome usage, it is very worrying that two have failed catastrophically and obviously raises concerns that the remaining original tyres will follow suit.

(I guess it is worth observing that a common-or-garden "light truck tyre", although it may have the same stated load/speed rating as a VancoCamper, should not really be considered a direct equivalent, as it will lack the latter's specialised specification.)


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barney!

I was in contact

Craig Sterry Product Support Engineer

[email protected]


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would think 3 months use is not good enough and would ask for new tyres of a different brand fitted.

Andy


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.tvr-webmart.co.uk/tvr_info_psi.asp to calculate bar to psi to KPa if you felt like it! If you looked in Halfords or Ebay etc at pressure guages you could probably find one with all three on.

The tyres on my Unimog are really quite pricey, so there is a large market for second hand ones. This is more common in the US and Europe as there aren't many people in the UK running these sizes. One fairly common thread to this market is of course you don't know the history of the tyre. Is it being sold off due to some high speed impact? 
Many machines like mine do a fairly low mileage, so I can see some tyres coming available from people who after a year or two want either a better road tyre, or indeed the 50mph rated tractor tyre from Michelin that are even more pricey again, but you never know.

Anyhow, there are a fair number of blowouts from such tyres which, as far as I've seen, are described as coming from a previous impact some time before damaging it internally, not being visible though, prior to bang.
And, having worked for some years in the returns department of a Costco, all tyres (as far as I remember!) returned by irate customers ended up being described as "kerbed" from the technical investigation.

Is the sidewall or tread the bit that bursts, or the bead where it seats on the wheel? How would tyre fitting damage any part other than the bead, assuming the tyre size is approved for that rim?

Do you routinely bump up a kerb outside your house? Are you sure you've not hit something on the motorway without noticing, unfortunately twice perhaps?!

In your shoes I'd probably still change them all though, fitted by someone else or will you have peace of mind!?!


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Grizlyj for your suggestions - yep - impact could well be the cause - but - first blow out was after just a few miles - and vehicle was parked outside on the drive - so can't count that as a cause really - possibly hit something on motorway - but don't think so - never saw anyhting and no external damage- And - no we don't bump up anywhere on the kerbs if we can possibly avoid it - 
Anyway - a satisfactory solution has ben found - Tyre dealership are long standing company and have come up with a satisfactory solution - they suspect that damage may have been caused by one of their fitters - 
I did e mail continental- they will look at tyres at no cost if dealer sends them - though they suggest that this type of repeated failure is rare and pronbably damage on fitting is likely cause
Thanks again for all comments - quite helpfu to get other peoples views - best part of this site i thnk
Steve


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Make sure they fit new valves as well as new tyres. I had 3 valves go on tyres that were otherwise fine. A fiver for a new valve would have made all the difference...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Mine are continental tyres 225 if I remember correctly. I tend to have them at 75 psi I think 5.5 bar is too high. my mh is 4 ton.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

It has to be a fitting fault .....in all my years in the motor trade i have never known one tyre blow out as you described let alone two...when these tyres were refitted they have definitely have had the rims ripped allowing air to slowly creep between the sidewall plies of the tyre (that why the tyre company replaced the 1st one for you).Regardless of the make be it a budget or a michelin tyres just dont blow out for no reason...i have noticed on quite a few forums the reluctance to fit a budget tyre eg hankook or wanli etc but if its reinforced or has the correct ply rating i dont see any problems especially as most motorhome tyres are changed due to perishing rather than wearing out....have your other tyres checked for fitting damage asap


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Finally*



tyreman1 said:


> It has to be a fitting fault .....in all my years in the motor trade i have never known one tyre blow out as you described let alone two...when these tyres were refitted they have definitely have had the rims ripped allowing air to slowly creep between the sidewall plies of the tyre (that why the tyre company replaced the 1st one for you).Regardless of the make be it a budget or a michelin tyres just dont blow out for no reason...i have noticed on quite a few forums the reluctance to fit a budget tyre eg hankook or wanli etc but if its reinforced or has the correct ply rating i dont see any problems especially as most motorhome tyres are changed due to perishing rather than wearing out....have your other tyres checked for fitting damage asap


Nice to hear someone who does not slate budget tyres.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for your reply tyreman - I thought that there was something more than just tyre pressures - or loading etc etc - I am now fairly certain that the expanation was damage when fitting - 
On a positive note company that fitted them are sorting it - which makes a refreshing change 
Steve


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Steve

This may be too obvious, apologies if it is  , but are the rims OK? In my first mhing era 30+ years ago with a campervan we had tyres rapidly deflate (not exactly blow out) twice and it turned out that the rims on two wheels were imperfect enough to allow air to escape under certain cornering loads. Once this process began it all happened very quickly as the softening tyre lost all its air and came off the rim. I remember the fitter recommending cheap solutions: 1. fit an inner tube in tyres on dodgy rims (typical pre-Health and Safety solution  ) or 2. get second hand replacement wheels (actually not at all cheap in those days  ).

Just a thought.

Hope you solve it.

Best wishes

Jagman


----------

